# Treasury Rates for FBAR



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello,

Treasury Reporting Rates of Exchange - Historical Rates

Any idea when the Treasury will post rates for Dec31/2014?

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Will this do? Treasury Reporting Rates of Exchange as of December 31, 2014
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Will this do? Treasury Reporting Rates of Exchange as of December 31, 2014
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks


----------

